# The Memory Cottage



## amber95 (Nov 6, 2016)

A big thank you to Jon6D for helping out with this location!

The cottage is deeply embedded in a stunning woodland, completely overgrown and to my knowledge abandoned since approximately 2010. From what I could gather from the contents of the property, and elderly couple lived here (the wife born in 1924), I believe she either passed away or was moved to a home due to her ill health and the husband moved downstairs as all sorts of care assists were in what would have been the lounge, along with a bed and wardrobe. As a surveyor, I know the house is structurally sound, just fallen into a state of disrepair.

It was quite emotional to see how everything seemed to have fallen into decay as the couple became more elderly, they'd lived there all their married life. They had records dating back to the 1930's and numerous photos, letters and birthday cards. I don't have any images of the exterior, this thread is more about the contents and the memories that remain in this house, as well as the infamous clash of patterned wallpaper and curtains!

The house was pitch black, hence why my photos aren't brilliant quality! French Bulldog photobombing is standard now, enjoy! 


https://flic.kr/p/MZKoEW


https://flic.kr/p/NMfAjh


https://flic.kr/p/MZu2Nz


https://flic.kr/p/MZKouW


https://flic.kr/p/MZKnQ9


https://flic.kr/p/MZKnr3


https://flic.kr/p/MZKmyw 


https://flic.kr/p/MZtZ4X


https://flic.kr/p/NPNBnH 


https://flic.kr/p/NPNBnx 


https://flic.kr/p/NMfyAs


https://flic.kr/p/NPNAYr


https://flic.kr/p/NXzRiF

Happy Urbexing!


https://flic.kr/p/MZKiF7​


----------



## skankypants (Nov 6, 2016)

Good stuff...thanks for posting


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 6, 2016)

Bloody el is that dog stuffed? cracking looking place!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 6, 2016)

A very good post. It seems that these people did not want to throw anything away. You have a cute dog.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2016)

Gosh...thought that dog was real for a moment. Interesting set.

EDIT: got it. That last picture is you with your dog! Thought that was an old picture of a dog of the former owner and then they had it stuffed!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2016)

Great find and it looks like your dog was enjoying the explore too!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2016)

excellent looks like a cosy place to visit


----------



## smiler (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd get your pooch a set of booties, sounds daft but they work, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one! Fantastic set of pics, cheers for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 8, 2016)

smiler said:


> I'd get your pooch a set of booties, sounds daft but they work, Nicely Done, Thanks



Mold and fungi spores are far more detrimental to dogs, especially short nosed breeds, than the odd splinter/cut in the footpad.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 8, 2016)

Loved this, great capture and loving your pooch.


----------



## amber95 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks guys! It's a wicked find, I'll definitely head back there some time!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 28, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Gosh...thought that dog was real for a moment. Interesting set.
> 
> EDIT: got it. That last picture is you with your dog! Thought that was an old picture of a dog of the former owner and then they had it stuffed!



Hahaha wasn't just me who had to double take that one then!!

Nice report mate!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 13, 2016)

I hope the dog had fun too!


----------



## Potter (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent, and bonus points for the dog


----------

